# Scotland



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

* Hello everyone, just asking for some help. Planning a weeks trip to Scitland next month. Have booked into the Bunree club site and was wanting a stop off place on the way up. I am travelling from Newcastle so I guess half way is just below Glasgow. The route says I am going to be travelling up on the A74 which becomes the M74.

If anyone knows of wnywhere just let me know. Also if anyone has been to Bunree soem info on that would be good.

Cheers

*


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

bunree campsite is a lovely site . it is well sign posted off the A82 on the left after village of onich, entrance to site road is 1mile before corran ferry entrance. the road is narrow with a passing place for about 400 yards, then there is traffic lights be patient it takes 2 minutes plus to change.then you are into the site. pitches are situated at the side of loch linnie. lovely toilet/shower facilities, little shop at wardens office for milk bread etc. the wardens are very polite and friendly.
fort william is approx 8 miles further north on the A 82. where ther is a morrisons supermarket where we have parked up using 2 bays for the length. there is parking attendants but i stayed with the motorhome and he said i was ok while we shopped in the supermarket.
we stayed there in may. and returning for hogmany in december. 
awnings are not allowed if you use the front pitches at the waters edge.all hard standing and ehu.
hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello 
If you are looking for a site just after Glasgow lomond woods at ballock is ok and easy to get to before Glasgow I would struggle as the only one we have used is the site at moffat but when we come from Gateshead we go up past Edinbrugh then cut across either the callender are crieff road both have sites it makes a change from the 69. Bunree is a nice site used it plenty of times will be there next month on my way up north but there is nothing else there.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For an overnight on your way, just south of glascow there is a little site just off the motorway at Abingdon. Exit at signs for Abingdon, Leadhills lead mining museum and motorway services. Also LPG at services, if you use it. Go through Abingdon and turn for Leadhills over the motorway a couple of miles on your left. Fine, quiet site, cannot remember what it is called. Owned by a chap named Bill, no need to book, Alan.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

erneboy said:


> For an overnight on your way, just south of glascow there is a little site just off the motorway at Abingdon. Exit at signs for Abingdon, Leadhills lead mining museum and motorway services. Also LPG at services, if you use it. Go through Abingdon and turn for Leadhills over the motorway a couple of miles on your left. Fine, quiet site, cannot remember what it is called. Owned by a chap named Bill, no need to book, Alan.


If clayton9 has Satnav and sets it up for Abingdon he will finish up at the wrong end of the country, the place you mean is Abington.
There are sites North of Glasgow on the A82 and at Tarbet, turn left onto A83 to Ardgartan(Arrochar) 3 miles approx, there are 3 sites CC, C and CC, and a Forestry Commission site, further north at Ardlui is another site. Enjoy.
viator


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

If you're coming from Newcastle , why don't you just head up the A1 (M in bits ) and head for Edinburgh CC on Marine Drive - from there head east via M8 - A9 to Stirling and Crianlarich to the A82 that way you avoid the Tarbet -Ardlui stretch of the A82 - very narrow .

Edinburgh CC runs a minibus 0900 to 2100 ( £4 /person each way) every 30 mins and it takes you right into the east end of Princes Street. The minibus takes about 10 mins to Princes St. (The bus service is 3/4 mile away and takes 45 mins into Edinburgh City Centre.

Harry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

When we were last there in April the minibus was £2 per person 1 way. Also the CC said the minibus was nothing to do with them, it was an outside firm who they just allowed to collect from just inside the gates. We preferred to get the bus, its a lovely 10/15 min walk and took 25 mins to get there.

PaulnCaz


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

coppo said:


> When we were last there in April the minibus was £2 per person 1 way. Also the CC said the minibus was nothing to do with them, it was an outside firm who they just allowed to collect from just inside the gates. We preferred to get the bus, its a lovely 10/15 min walk and took 25 mins to get there.
> 
> PaulnCaz


a. Ok so the fare is 1/2 the one I quoted 
b. So the minibus is nothing to do with the CC but they do provide a flyer at reception and oh - by the way- the Lothian Bus service is nothing to do with the CC either !!
c. The times were as quoted to us by the minibus driver and seemed reasonable as we sailed past the Germans striding out towards the bus stop -and on a very wet July day the minibus was a welcome mode of transport from the shelter of CC reception to the heart of Edinburgh

Finally - the thread is about suggestions for stopover en-route Newcastle - Bunree - not to nit pick about transport from Edinburgh CC to Edinburgh City Centre.

Yours aye

Harry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m not nit picking at all, just giving true facts, i thought maybe from what you said, the CC had observed how much money could be made and started their own mini bus service up and then doubled the price.

PaulnCaz


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I know you're looking for site advice but can I give you a little info on your route?

I would advise against going along the A82 along the west bank of Loch Lomond. It's horendous in a motorhome. Full of twisty bends, crags on the roadside that try to shred your nearside and if they don't get you the coaches will have your off side
You will also be going over the Erskin Bridge and the current road works there are causing serious delays.
You would find it much more relaxing coming of the M74 onto the M73 heading for Stirling then go up via Callender on the A84. There are good sites here and at Stirling and there's wild camping at Kilmahog too.

The suggestion to go via Edinburgh is a good one too.

Bob


----------

